# Review: Rokinon AF 14mm f/2.8 by TDP



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 14, 2018)

```
The-Digital-Picture has completed their review of the recently released Rokinon AF 14mm f/2.8 lens. The first autofocus lens from Rokinon for the Canon EF mount.</p>
<p><strong>From The-Digital-Picture:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Rokinon/Samyang’s first auto focus lens for Canon (Sony was already covered), the AF 14mm f/2.8 Lens, jumps right to the top of my all-time Rokinon/Samyang lens favorites list and onto my short list of 14mm favorites.</p>
<p>The size and weight of this lens are such that it is easy to include in the bag even when 14mm is not the primary need. The design is nice. The image quality the Rokinon AF 14 delivers is a big driver for selection and the very reasonable price tag seals the deal. <a href="https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Rokinon-AF-14mm-f-2.8-Lens.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>You can purhcase the <a href="https://bhpho.to/2KmCQiW">Rokinon 14mm f/2.8 at B&H Photo</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## applecider (May 15, 2018)

Well the 14mm space is certainly filling up quickly. Odd that Rokinon would produce the 14mm 2.4 only to come out with an AF model a year or so later. And interesting that AF for canon has come to Rokinon.

I’d expect that canon will now refresh their 14mm, but since this new Rokinon has a red ring and some coma control I need one as it would look good on the shelf. ;D ( I’ve not worn out the sigma 1.8 14mm so I’ll just do the sharpie red ring).

Written with a bit of jocularity.


----------



## Frideborg (Jun 5, 2018)

A good website and then make up the majority of visitors come here specially.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 5, 2018)

Glad to see the bulbous front element that blows away convenient front filtering was worth it! Look how well controlled the vign--

Oh. 

Ouch. 

- A


----------

